# Low GI Diet - PCOS and trying to gain weight



## Bright-Side (Sep 25, 2012)

Hello,

I have read online that a low GI diet is good for PCOS and acne (which is really getting me down lately), but I have also been told bythe doctor in the ACU we were seeing that I need to gain weight, but how can i do this whilst sticking to low GI and trying to avoid dairy?

We will be moving to Cape Town in the new year and will start all our treatment there but in the meantime i really want to kick start making myself healthy, and trying to improve my fertility in the hope that we are able to find some sperm during SSR.

All tips and advice greatly appreciated, thank you!


----------



## karenanna (Dec 27, 2008)

Hi bright side

I would up your protein intake and also things like peanut buttere plus unsweetened juices - also you could up your portion size and snack more regularly.

Some useful tips here http://www.ehow.com/how_7881525_gain-weight-low-gi-diet.html

KA xxx

/links


----------

